# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Repeat last action in Excel 2011 (as per F4 in Windows version)

## bungaree

Hello Forum,

I've just moved to Mac 2011 Office and an missing quite a few things that I use in the Windows version - the biggest miss is the F4 repeat last action,

A simple eg: if you make the fill yellow in a cell, move to another cell, hit F4 and that cell is filled yellow, etc, etc. 

I can't find this anywhere in the commands but as it's all new I may be missing it! Can anyone point me in the right direction?

(Command Y doesn't work.)

If this function is not available, is there VBA code which would do this?

Any help will be much appreciated.
Bungaree

----------


## romperstomper

It is not available for commands like that (Cmd+Y is the only Repeat option and Application.Repeat does the same). You can use the Format Painter though.

----------


## bungaree

Thanks for your reply Rory - Command Y doesn't work (it's quit or close or something) and Application.Repeat takes you to the previous place you were, ie Word, or Firefox or Outlook. I do use the format painter for formatting, but I more often want to use F4 for repeating paste of formulas, etc. 

It's interesting (frustrating/daft!!) that the repeat command is available in Powerpoint but not in Excel.

Thanks again, Rory

----------


## romperstomper

Maybe in the next version.  :Smilie:

----------

